
Cryonics: A Theoretical Understanding (1992) - tux
https://readtext.org/conspiracy/cryonics-theory/
======
reasonattlm
For further reading on cryonics, bear in mind that a number of advances in
vitrification and proof of maintained function / structure in tissue have
occurred in the past few years, while tissue vitrification development is
gaining much more attention and support with an eye to turning it into a tool
for the organ transplant industry. A lot of the really good articles on
cryonics predate all of that. There were sensible and detailed things written
on cryonics in the 80s and 90s in connection with the developing ideas on
molecular nanotechnology and molecular biology of memory, for example.

Scientists' Cryonics FAQ -
[http://www.alcor.org/sciencefaq.htm](http://www.alcor.org/sciencefaq.htm)

Scientists' Open Letter on Cryonics -
[http://www.evidencebasedcryonics.org/scientists-open-
letter-...](http://www.evidencebasedcryonics.org/scientists-open-letter-on-
cryonics/)

Persistence of Long-Term Memory in Vitrified and Revived Caenorhabditis
elegans -
[http://dx.doi.org/10.1089/rej.2014.1636](http://dx.doi.org/10.1089/rej.2014.1636)

Physical and biological aspects of renal vitrification -
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2781097/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2781097/)

Newly invented Aldehyde-Stabilized Cryopreservation procedure wins Brain
Preservation Prize -[http://www.brainpreservation.org/small-mammal-
announcement/](http://www.brainpreservation.org/small-mammal-announcement/)

Alcor Position Statement on Brain Preservation Foundation Prize -
[http://www.alcor.org/blog/alcor-position-statement-on-
brain-...](http://www.alcor.org/blog/alcor-position-statement-on-brain-
preservation-foundation-prize/)

"To Die in Order to Live": The Need for Legislation Governing Post-Mortem
Cryonic Suspension -
[http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1608140](http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1608140)

If you want to read around the field and the science (vitrification is the key
part of that), you might start with the resources at the Alcor website, and
the archived materials at the Institute for Evidence Based Cryonics.

~~~
danieltillett
The big problem is you have to be dead before you can be vitrified. Given that
the last 24 hours of your life mashes you brain (basically everything above
the brain stem is oxygen staved for at least 24 hours before you die), there
is little information to preserved.

